# maternity photos c&c



## LotusLove (Sep 19, 2010)

1. 





2.




3.




4.




5.




6.




7.


----------



## LotusLove (Sep 19, 2010)

i use a canon t1i- black background and 2 softboxes 
camera was in f 5.6 or f11 and iso 200-800 as needed
they seem noisey and i need to get better at manual mode but hope you like 
LotusLove


----------



## Blake.Oney (Sep 19, 2010)

I like the shots, but when I do maternity photo's I always try to get them to do shots with the sheets instead of nude with their hands. I don't think is vulgar or anything, I just think the woman being nude with the sheets kind flowing around her looks more elegant. That's just my personal taste, though. Good photo's, and the guy looks like Paul Wall.


----------



## LotusLove (Sep 19, 2010)

thanks, i have some of her with the silk flowing more but she seems more comfortable is these...and she is so beautiful and has a perfect belly i had to do the nudes, although in truth she is wearing panties 
and the "guy" is my brother lol although i looked up pics of paul wall and yeah he does kind of- minus the grill  :lmao:


----------



## Blake.Oney (Sep 19, 2010)

Yea. I don't think nudes look bad at all. I just like to shoot with the sheets, but shoot them the same as nudes. It's kind of hard to explain. haha. Either way you did good.


----------



## LotusLove (Sep 19, 2010)

i love nudes, especially if you have a perfect subject


----------



## LotusLove (Sep 19, 2010)

a few more
8.




9.




10.




11.




12.


----------



## LotusLove (Sep 19, 2010)

LotusLove said:


> i love nudes, especially if you have a perfect subject


 i brought 10 diffent types and colors of silk with me but she is so pretty and seemed more comfortable not having to mess with the fabric that they came out better


----------



## robyn_fresh (Sep 20, 2010)

noise can be removed fairly well with lightroom without compromising detail


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 20, 2010)

I think its my eyes, but I see the focus being a little off. I made that mistake the other day by leaving my focus to manual after changing WB with the expodisc. Lighting is good although some are a little too dark like with them together, the guy has shadows on his face


----------



## SrBiscuit (Sep 20, 2010)

i agree that focus seems a bit off. why f/11?...i would consider dropping that a bit so you can keep your iso down and avoid the noise. this might also allow for faster shutter and keep things sharp. some of them seem a bit dark as well.

personally i think #4 is your clear winner.

:thumbup:


----------



## LotusLove (Sep 20, 2010)

thanks everyone, yeah the ones where they are together are dark, especially in his face, he was kind of hiding and trying to get him to smile was a pain, but the f11 was what my school books suggested for taking pics of more than one person, normally i like f5-6. i will try the shutter speed faster, and the focus was a little hard cause she kept moving but she was great once she got in the groove. 


another problem i had was the difference in their skin tones, he has a red tone and she has a light tone....when i bring it down for him she looks pastey but if i leave it with her tone he comes out super red when printing...any suggestions???


----------



## Blake.Oney (Sep 20, 2010)

Layer masks. I don't know if you use photoshop or elements, or just lightroom. For multiple difference that you need to adjust, you can adjust the whole photo until the area you want fixed is right. Add layer mask and hit ctrl-i. Then paint in with a white brush the area you want changed. Rinse repeat with different areas until everything is how you want it. I did a photo the other day and when I was finished the mask layer looked like an abstract monochromatic painting with like 8 different tones. I don't know if elements will do masks.


----------



## LotusLove (Sep 20, 2010)

Blake.Oney said:


> Layer masks. I don't know if you use photoshop or elements, or just lightroom. For multiple difference that you need to adjust, you can adjust the whole photo until the area you want fixed is right. Add layer mask and hit ctrl-i. Then paint in with a white brush the area you want changed. Rinse repeat with different areas until everything is how you want it. I did a photo the other day and when I was finished the mask layer looked like an abstract monochromatic painting with like 8 different tones. I don't know if elements will do masks.


 thanks i'll try that- i hate editing though sometimes it can make things look soo unnatrual


----------



## Blake.Oney (Sep 20, 2010)

Just don't go overboard with it and use soft brushes to help blend it in more. You don't have to over edit it. Just make to where the skin tones are where you want them to be and leave it alone.


----------



## JasonLambert (Sep 20, 2010)

Other than them being OOF the color looks wrong... A little in the red/purple look. Just a little auto correction should bring them in a little better. The angle #8 was shot in makes his foot look REALLY REALLY BIG! Also... You seem to like cropping off body parts 2, 8, and 12. 

As far as the B&W... What did you do to get them B&W? Looks flat like it was just desaturated... Try messing arount with the settings a bit... A little more contrast perhaps.


----------



## misstwinklytoes (Sep 20, 2010)

I hope you don't mind, but I edited my favorite one to try to fix some of the color issues and show you how I saw it.


----------



## JasonLambert (Sep 20, 2010)

I had a whole explanation of what I did written out and when I went to post... Internet was down!!! Lost it all... So here... I messed with them... lol





http://jasonlambertphotography.com/photoforum/Jason365-29232.jpg





http://jasonlambertphotography.com/photoforum/Jason365--32.jpg


----------

